# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  tonights light show....

## MIke R

as we get closer to the Autumnal Equinox they only get better...and next week it will be with a meteor shower show too

----------


## Rosemary

We're you fishing? Beautiful.

----------


## MIke R

yes it was our sunset fishing trip.....they sadly end next week....my favorite trips are the sunsets

----------


## andynap

Beautiful

----------


## MotherOcean

Beautiful pics Mike. We've got to get out east sometime!!

----------


## amyb

Mike, these are fabulous!

----------


## NHDiane

Nice job!  Fishing at sunset has to be awe-inspiring with skies like these.

----------


## MIke R

it is.....25 years later I still look around on my sunset trips and am in utter amazement that someone pays me to do this.....

----------


## sbhlvr

so beautiful. Can't get enough of them. I was wondering when that meteor shower would be...knew it would be coming up.

hopefully the weather this weekend won't be as bad as they are saying..

----------


## tim

Fantastic shots!   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

> so beautiful. Can't get enough of them. I was wondering when that meteor shower would be...knew it would be coming up.
> 
> hopefully the weather this weekend won't be as bad as they are saying..



pretty much all next week.....100 an hour is what they are saying.....locals have a meteor shower party....we all go into the  dunes with much drink and imbibe while watching the shower.....they are great parties....and we will be attending this years...

----------

